# ISO Yellowfin Tuna Recipes



## sportfishin (Nov 29, 2007)

WOW!!!! those all sound amazing.  I live in Puerto Vallarta mexico and have a freezer full of yellow fin tuna.  Does anyone have some nice recipes'.


----------



## merstar (Nov 30, 2007)

*Here's one from my files that sounds very good - from Rick Bayless*

Spicy Grilled Tuna (or other fish) with Heirloom Tomato Salsa
ABC7Chicago.com: Spicy Grilled Tuna (or other fish) with Heirloom Tomato Salsa


----------



## merstar (Nov 30, 2007)

*Another one from my files:*

Tuna Au Poivre (Tuna With Ground Black Pepper)
Tuna Au Poivre (Tuna With Ground Black Pepper) Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## Bilby (Nov 30, 2007)

When I get a nice piece of tuna, I find it very hard to resist just having it sashimi style, even if not a sashimi cut.  IF, and that is a big if, I can get past that, I would give a tartare or ceviche recipe a whirl.

If I really want to cook it, I like to lightly sear it in a fry pan with some oil and garlic and then, when I turn it over, pour some teriyaki sauce over it and serve with rice or noodles. Even then, I keep the middle quite rare.


----------



## EMTcook45 (Dec 16, 2007)

Bilby said:


> When I get a nice piece of tuna, I find it very hard to resist just having it sashimi style...
> 
> If I really want to cook it, I like to lightly sear it in a fry pan with some oil... Even then, I keep the middle quite rare.



I have to agree. Whenever I have a good piece of tuna, I really cant bring myself to cook it too much, if at all. I like to lightly and quickly sear it in canola oil, and then slice it thinly, cover it and chill it just long enough to stop the cooking process. Before doing this, I like to prepare some Japanese style spicy mayo, and slice up some scallions (as thin as possible) I cant think of a better way to eat tuna... Well, at least until I finally get my favorite local sushi chef to give up the recipe for his tataki sauce ::sigh::


----------



## Clienta (Dec 17, 2007)

We also have lots of fresh tuna here in Isla Mujeres, MX.  My favorites are sashimi, spicy (raw) tuna on fresh corn tortilla chips, ceviche, cocktail, seared with sesame seeds or a good old fashion tunafish sandwich.

Squeeze lime & s&p on tuna, bake at 300 for 15 to 20 minutes.  Let cool, flake add mayo and whatever you like...carrots, celery, red pepper, onion, celery salt, cucumber, ginger, soy sauce, waterchestnuts, etc.  Sometimes I do just celery salt, onion & celery other times I add an asian flare.  After eating "tunafish" like this I can buy canned tuna for my pets.  Have fun, it's hard to get sick of fresh tuna.


----------

